# I'm going outside may be sometime



## trackend (Oct 27, 2007)

No cheering you lot.
Bit of a **** up on the health front, my past is catching up with me so i'm sure you'll be glad to to see the back of me as I talk bollocks most of the time anyway.
If I am not back on line in six months then its a case of thanks for the great conflabs guys and I wish you well for future specially Adler,Lanc,Joe, Mossie, Eric and Dan.
I think of all you guys on this site as my friends thanks for the fascinating story's and info, keep em flying

 *THE REGIMENT*


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2007)

Vaya con Dios mate...may the force be with you and all that. Bit of a **** up on the health front? Speedy recovery, get well soon.....take care!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2007)

Man Track, sorry to hear the news.... As a former cancer survivor, nothing is out of ur grasp brother.... There is NO such word as can't, always remember that.... Piss on Websters and their dictionary, it just doesnt exist....

Take care of urself and the misses and hurry the fu*k back....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2007)

Ditto that Track - prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## Graeme (Oct 27, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> As a former cancer survivor, nothing is out of ur grasp brother.... There is NO such word as can't



Wise words. Good to hear them. My wife is now a 'survivor' after three years.

Whatever the "health front problem" is Trackend, keep fighting it!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck Track, hope to see you soon.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2007)

Lee, I wish the very best for you. Please do keep us posted and remember, we're here for you.

E


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck I want to see next years pics


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2007)

Track... we've never had any words (read: conversation), but I'm pulling for 
you. You hang in there and we'll see you back soon.... God Bless.....

Charles


----------



## Torch (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck and keep fighting....I wish the best for you...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 27, 2007)

Hang tough Track, you will be in our thoughts and prayers.

TO


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)

Best wishes track, my prayers to you.


----------



## Haztoys (Oct 27, 2007)

Good luck my freind ..You can win this ...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 27, 2007)

Whatever the difficulty may be Lee, give it hell mate. I know you will. 

Take it easy, friend. I'll be thinking of ya.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 27, 2007)

Kick some ass, buddy. Get back soon, lack of aviation conversation can't be healthy for you.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 28, 2007)

Real sorry to hear that Trackie. Keep your chin up mate and don't give in. We'll all be thinking about you, take care mate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Track I wish you the best of luck and my prayers are with you. Good Luck my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2007)

Best of luck Lee.


----------



## v2 (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck Track!


----------



## trackend (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words fellas not been a very good year with my old man dying and now this I know i will go the same way as him eventually but i dont plan to for a little while longer say two or three hundred years.
Let you know in a few months, Its not the big C its a dodgy ticker.


----------



## seesul (Oct 28, 2007)

trackend said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellas not been a very good year with my old man dying and now this I know i will go the same way as him eventually but i dont plan to for a little while longer say two or three hundred years.
> Let you know in a few months, Its not the big C its a dodgy ticker.




Good luck and my prayers go to you Trackend!
I´m sure you´ll win your match!


----------



## trackend (Oct 28, 2007)

seesul said:


> Good luck and my prayers go to you Trackend!
> I´m sure you´ll win your match!


Not the way bleeding England are playing at the moment 
thanks Seesui
got to go now cheers guys.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2007)

Kick its ass, Seebas!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2007)

trackend said:


> .....Its not the big C its a dodgy ticker.


The same as my dad, dodgy ticker.....you'll be there in my thoughts together with my ol' man mate....get well and keep us posted....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hang in there Track.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2007)

Hang in there brother!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2007)

Fight and win!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2007)

Good Luck, Track. I'm sure there will be a spot here on the forum saved for you.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 2, 2007)

A little 'Dickie Tickar' never kept an Englishman down, Trackie! Stiffen the upper lip old boy; a large Scotch should do the trick! Good luck.

(and give the nurse one for me!)


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Trackend!! Good Luck and hurry back mate


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 3, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Hey Trackend!! Good Luck and hurry back mate



 

Last great act of defiance!

You go Track!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 3, 2007)

How about a thread on "Great Cartoons", humourous and political?

I'll kick-off....


----------



## Freebird (Feb 5, 2015)

trackend said:


> No cheering you lot.
> Bit of a **** up on the health front, my past is catching up with me so i'm sure you'll be glad to to see the back of me as I talk bollocks most of the time anyway.
> If I am not back on line in six months then its a case of thanks for the great conflabs guys and I wish you well for future specially Adler,Lanc,Joe, Mossie, Eric and Dan.
> I think of all you guys on this site as my friends thanks for the fascinating story's and info, keep em flying
> ...



I'm just wondering if any of the chaps across the pond have heard from Trackend?

It's been over a year since he's been here, I hope things are going well for him...


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 5, 2015)

freebird said:


> I'm just wondering if any of the chaps across the pond have heard from Trackend?
> 
> It's been over a year since he's been here, I hope things are going well for him...



Also noted quite a few who commented have been MIA for a while as well.

Geo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2015)

Unfortunately I have not heard from him.

I hope he is ok.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 6, 2015)

I only just saw this. I know what a bad heart can do....me too Im afraid along with a whole bunch of other stuff. 

Track, I hope you are okay man.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2015)

I agree...I was just thinking about him the other day.

And, it was impossible to miss his avatar!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2015)

I agree....I hope that he's ok!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)

With all here. Hang in there Tracky.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah, it's sad when we have Brothers go MIA and we don't have an answer to their absence...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2015)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc-/buddy-system-26319.html


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2015)

Didn't Terry know how to get ahold of Lee?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2015)

Sent him a couple of e-mails ages ago, but never had any replies.


----------

